

Have you settled on a Google Reader replacement? - mkr-hn
http://mkronline.com/2013/06/04/have-you-settled-on-a-google-reader-replacement/

======
ZanderEarth32
I think I've settled on NewsBlur. It's not perfect, but I've paid for it for a
year and I don't feel like trying an endless stream of new products when in
the end none will be perfect but most will be adequate.

*Edit

I just signed up for The Old Reader to use at work. I like that it gives you
the option to sign in with a service, or manually upload your subscription
list.

------
rtpg
I really like what the guys at Nuesbyte have done in terms of interface, but
the site has frustratingly many bugs (and some weird issues adding feeds from
certain sites). It has so much potential but I wonder whether they are going
to keep on going (I was a subscriber but they recently reimbursed). I have
filed a lot of bug reports though.

If any of the Nuesbyte guys are listening, please let me help you fix your
broken site. I want to use it. At the very least, get rid of the
"onclick=event.stopPropogation()" on all the anchor tags inside of stories: I
middle-click my links, and for hacker news I always look at comments first.
It's frustrating.

------
mindcrime
Not exactly. I'm back to mainly just using RSSOwl on the desktop. I haven't
invested a ton of time looking for a new online reader, and it isn't a super
high priority for me. If anything, since one of our products has elements
which overlap with an RSS feed reader, I may just move it more in that
direction, or fork it and make a dedicated reader, and just run an instance of
my own thing.

------
PascalW
I've settled on Feedbin + Reeder for now. So far only Reeder for iOS has
Feedbin support but this is also in the pipeline for Reeder for Mac.

Also Press, former Google Reader client for Android will be supporting Feedbin
soon.

So far Feedbin has been worth my whopping 2$/month :)

~~~
slantyyz
My shortlist is Feedbin and Feedly, although this time I'm a little more
inclined to go with the paid service (Feedbin) because I don't want to have to
transition services again for a long time.

------
iamds
The reason I use google reader is because it is best supported by iphone apps
for offline reading. Does anyone know of any iphone apps that will allow me to
read my rss feeds while underground?

------
Ziomislaw
I am usin bazqux, I feel it's the most simmilar to google reader. (also, it
can fetch blog comments while reading the rss)

------
stewie2
I tried newsblur, the web ui is too noisy, the iphone version doesn't load
anything.

feedly ui has too much distraction too. I just need the content, I don't want
to see the decoration and stuff.

~~~
conesus
The iOS app for NewsBlur should be a 1-for-1 representation of what you get on
the web. They are both first-class apps, which means support should be 100%
for both. I also just released an update to the iOS app yesterday.

------
IvyMike
I think someone posted this list here; the rankings have changed since last
time.

<http://www.replacereader.com/>

